# How many years experience do RFUK have?



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Follow on from the reptile totals thread 
how many years do RFUK have with reptiles in total


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will start then............


22


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

wohic said:


> I will start then............
> 
> 
> 22


 
18, so that makes

40years total


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

3!:2thumb:
Ben


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

43 so far in total


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> 3!:2thumb:
> Ben


 
you have to add it on:2thumb:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> you have to add it on:2thumb:


I feel I have made a valuable contribution!:lol2:
Ben


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

28 for me, although it hasn't been continuous, there have been reptile-free years in between:lol2:

So if I add in what other people have put that makes the total

*114*


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> 3!:2thumb:
> Ben



me too, 3!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

10 so that makes 124!!!

plus that three

127


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

feel we are mssing some who haven't added theirs into the total - however....

4

so that makes

128


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

4 years for me so

*132*


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

*149 *now


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

163 now


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

20 for me so ...

183


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ok..so 5 making it 188

[but i think we are 40 or so out if you all look at the first page]
i think 43 got added twice but no worries


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

9, making it 197


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

7 for me so 204


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Dean is right, the calculation here is incorrect


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to help out with my mates reps from 14 to 17 then finally convinced my parents when I was 19 so 5 years.

192


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the real amount is 169.


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

its now 173 :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i started around 1970....that any help?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> i started around 1970....that any help?


that makes it 210 then


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

not sure but about 8 so

*218*


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

19 years but not all the time had 3 years off

so 237


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

11 years so 248


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

3 years 251


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

251 plus my 37 years is ........

288

Stephen


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> ok..so 5 making it 188
> 
> [but i think we are 40 or so out if you all look at the first page]
> i think 43 got added twice but no worries


Sorry folks - my fault!:blush: 

I read Faith's post "43 up to now" to mean that she had been keeping reptiles for 43 years up to now! 

On the total reptiles thread, everyone was saying how many reptiles they had and then then adding the running total, so I misinterpreted what she meant.

So Dean you were right! 43 had been added twice! :2wallbang:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Woops my fault lol i did the 43 up to naw because the previous post didnt add theirs on lol Im only 24  so havent been keeping them for 43 yrs lol



*288 is the total so far*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh i know but hey ho its no big deal lol.
It was a combination of things that lead to it lol [person adding 3 but not totalling, faith stating the current total is 43, and then that 43 being added.. nobodys fault lol]


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't count where we are up to lol

I have been keeping for 5 years


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I can't count where we are up to lol
> 
> I have been keeping for 5 years


 
Making it *293 in total* based on what Faith said, or 250 if we still have to take off that extra 43...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> Making it *293 in total* based on what Faith said, or 250 if we still have to take off that extra 43...


Ooh, I need to contribute, I have 1! Yey! So thats 294 (or 251)!

Thew, good job I stepped in there - what a contribution!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

6 years here so thats 300 (or 257 :lol2: )


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> Making it *293 in total* based on what Faith said, or 250 if we still have to take off that extra 43...


Nope, don't think we do - SiUK recalculated the proper amount earlier.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

feorag said:


> Nope, don't think we do - SiUK recalculated the proper amount earlier.


So he did! 300 years experience so far then...wow!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

7 years here! : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> 7 years here! : victory:


Make sure you add it on then so we dont get confused! Thats 307 now

307


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

9 years.

316 years total.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

2 years, 

*318 yrs*


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

5 years

*323 yrs*


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

25 years


*348*


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

20 years : victory:....so 368


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

4 years ............ so 372 years


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Been keeping 31 years so that's 403.


----------



## giantseye (Nov 12, 2007)

Been keeping 17 years, so that makes 420:2thumb:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Been keeping snakes 11 years that makes it 431

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

25 years making it 456 in total so far


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

just been keeping for 2 years so that makes 458


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

too bad old man Haas is't here!!


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

I've had them for 3 years 

makes 461


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

477 now


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Well had garters when i was 8 but then a big gap and a couple of years in my twenty's so il say 4 years, making *481*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

10 years here so...

491


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ive had Reps and Amphibs for 22 years and tarantulas for 15

So thats 513 years


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Blimey 513 :O 
now im wondering who has been keeping them the longest lol im sure in the lead at the min Trantualabarn and Wohic with 22 yrs


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

I can add another 20 years to the total
so thats now 533


----------



## alanduke (Feb 15, 2007)

6 years in total.

Though been 7 years since i have had any.. getting back into it though,

that makes 539


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

2 years so

541


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

4 years so 545:lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

7 years sooooo

552


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Faith said:


> Blimey 513 :O
> now im wondering who has been keeping them the longest lol im sure in the lead at the min Trantualabarn and Wohic with 22 yrs


nope habu is in the lead, he has been keeping them since 1970

i have for about 3 so 555


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Nerys - 11 years actually keeping.. involved with other peoples for much longer.. but we'll go with 11 as thats actually how long *i* have owned snakes for..

animals generally.. 25yrs+.. still not as long as hubu tho!

Total = 566

N


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

12yrs


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

sarahssnakes said:


> 12yrs


So 578 then


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

12 years of keeping my own, not continuous with two long breaks.

Total = 590


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

6yrs.

so thats 596 now.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> nope habu is in the lead, he has been keeping them since 1970
> 
> i have for about 3 so 555


hey, i'm no expert. i have some experiance but it's not from books or the internet, so i have major gaps in my knowlage. i do all kinds of things wrong. trial and error. learning from mistakes...and boy have i made mistakes. i'm playing catch up. like my first green anaconda. you know how i learned how to take care of it? i went to the library and got the yellow pages from florida, miami i think and found an address for a animal dealer. i wrote to them (yes, snail mail) for a price list and when i got it i ordered one. they were $5 a foot. i ordered a 5 foot one and it was shipped to my airport. got the box home and opened it and voila! there was an anaconda, mean as the dickens, ticks on it loaded for bear. it took me about 10 seconds to realize that they had slipped a couple feet in on me. then i played it by ear. i read up on them...about two paragraphs in an old encyclopedia. i had all the high tech gear of the day luckily....plywood and a light bulb. tinker, observe, experiment and do some serious brainstorming. that's my way. it's cool that today people are using techniques that i thought that i invented. reptiles weren't popular at all in the '70's. a friend and i compared notes about our stuff that's it. you have it so good nowadays. so if i sound a little crude or unorthodox, you know why. i've learned more on this forum than i did in 20 years. it's what you know that counts, not how long you've been doing it. i just have some experiance in a few areas. i'm no hot shot!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

16/17 with corns, dabbling in the odd other like king, milk, but also had house snakes for about 10 years.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

40 years if you count working with native herps. 36 years if you only start counting from when I got into herps of non native origin (hate and won't use the E-x-o-t-i-c word).

Natrix

Just to clarify, I'm only 25 and started keeping herps 21 years before I was born :whistling2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

8 
^__^
(9 at x-mas (birthday))


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

*658 *so far then


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I started 1986, and have kept herptiles ever since..

So, that will make 21 + 658 = 679


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

33 years so thats ermmm 712 i think


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

8 years for me so thats..........720


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

12 years for me so that's 732


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

15 in total for me

so that makes it 747 Years



I know this dont count but been doing it fulltime for the last 6 years...:crazy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh i see.. i got the wheol thing wrong lol


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

2 years
749


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

13 so total, 762


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

767 now


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont get it. on peoples names it says join date jul 2007, but they're saying 10 or 15 years?


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

two so 769
(rob-stl-07 i fink its how long you've kept reptiles)


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i dont get it. on peoples names it says join date jul 2007, but they're saying 10 or 15 years?


 

Yep thats when they first logged on to this forum They might not of known about this forum might have been on diff forum or might not of had the use of PC just cause they're profile says July 2007 don't mean they have not kept reptiles...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

25 years, 

so 794 years collective experiance so far.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

18 years for me.... making the collective figure 812


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

2 years 4 me so 814


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

1 for me

815


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

belfast_tom said:


> 1 for me
> 
> 815


7 and a half for me so 822.5


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

27 had my first snake at the age of 5
so were at 849.5


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

11 for me, so 860.5?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jeez!! almost a thousand years!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

six months

861


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's how well you are at understanding animals than how long you've been doing it. it's like having a green thumb for some people.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

HABU said:


> it's like having a green thumb for some people.


Is that contagious?:lol2:
Ok not funny...:whistling2:
Ben


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

About 3 years so 864


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phil1988 said:


> About 3 years so 864


So, I have one more year now (well, one more year and 4 days since I last posted). 

Thats *865*

(dont you love people bumping ooooooold threads?)


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Aprrox 2yrs soo 
*867*


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

About 7 years I think so...
874


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

23 years keeping 

897 1 think LOL 
paula x


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

ive been keeping reptiles for 8 years now so its now.......905!!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

1 yr for me so thats 

906


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

shell2909 said:


> 1 yr for me so thats
> 
> 906


8 years for me and 15 years for the OH (who is also a member) so thats 929


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

30

total 959


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

5 for me

Total *964*


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Ooh, I need to contribute, I have 1! Yey! So thats 294 (or 251)!
> 
> Thew, good job I stepped in there - what a contribution!


I'll raise you your contribution and throw a complete spanner in the works with my phenomenal 9 months!

So that's *964 years and nine months*.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

7 year's or me now so thats 971 think :lol2:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

26yrs for me so 997

ed



ninja_636 said:


> 7 year's or me now so thats 971 think :lol2:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

4 years for me so

1001


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

4 for me too.
1005 years


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

10 for me 

so 1015


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

13 for me so thats 1028 in total


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

iv only been doing reptiles for about a year now


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> iv only been doing reptiles for about a year now


6 months for me so me and cubey make 1029.5 :2thumb:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> 6 months for me so me and cubey make *1029.5* :2thumb:


im confused what *1029.5* all about????


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

about 22 for us so 1051.5


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

About 7 or so years.

So 1058.5


----------



## friend/foe (Oct 7, 2008)

18 months for me, *1060*


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> iv only been *doing* reptiles for about a year now


Dirty B:censor:d! I dont wanna know about what you get up to behind closed doors!! :lol2: I've been *doing* my mrs for about 6 years now :whistling2:


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> im confused what *1029.5* all about????


ever rfuk member posts how many years experience they have and adds it to the list. The list was on 1028 before you said 1 year. you didnt add to the total so added my experience (6months) and your experience together and added that to the total.

1028 years + 1.5 years make 1029.5 years :2thumb:

the next poster after me will write " i have 6/or how ever many years experience the have experience, 1035.5"

and so on and so fourth


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I have 1 and a half years experiance so 1029.5 + 1.5 = *1031* Years!!!

Not bad


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> ever rfuk member posts how many years experience they have and adds it to the list. The list was on 1028 before you said 1 year. you didnt add to the total so added my experience (6months) and your experience together and added that to the total.
> 
> 1028 years + 1.5 years make 1029.5 years :2thumb:
> 
> ...


oh im with ya now lol


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> oh im with ya now lol


:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

26 years here = 1057


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

1 year here = 1058


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

8 so = 1066


----------



## friend/foe (Oct 7, 2008)

um.. i made it 1060 on page 12, i think some one has ballsed it up :whistling2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

On the first page feorag somehow made 43 + 28 = 114?????

That may be our problem.


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

15 years for me, 

so 1081


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

30 so following on from 1066 1096 *MM*


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> 30 so following on from 1066 1096 *MM*


cough *1111* cough


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

2 which makes....

someone else can add up actually.:lol2:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

9 for me

total - 1107


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

3 for me, so 1110


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

ssamm said:


> 3 for me, so 1110


1116

.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 years so 1119


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> 1116
> 
> .



11 years now so thats 1127


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

1
so thats 1128


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

5 so thats 1133


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

3
so thats
1136


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

26yrs 
so thats
1162


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

at least 6 so

1168


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

2 so 1170!


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

10 so thats 1180 :2thumb:


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

8 so 1188


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

3 years, so thats 1901


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Everyone will have to add another year on next year:lol2:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

15 years on and off but 10 deffo on  so thats 2001, combined?


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

15 from me 2016


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

how did we miss 100 years lol


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Hahaha!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well imake that as gaboon claiming to be over 100 years old :lol2:


----------



## barneyboa (Jul 24, 2008)

two here total 26 years

2.2 hogg island boas 
3.4 royals 
1.1 corns
0.1 amazon tree boa
1.1 torts
1 hell of a cat :whip:
lots of fish


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

1952 I think it is up till now???!!

Add on 11 and 13 from us, thats... 1976


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well the numbers went from 1188 to 1901 then 2001 but there was also others missed out, so have calculated we are actually on 1265

then add7 year combined for me n the wife so that makes

1272


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

16 for me so that makes it 1288


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> well imake that as gaboon claiming to be over 100 years old :lol2:


Sorry everyone! Maths was never my strong point :blush:


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

20 for me.....so thats...erm.....<reaches for calculator...then abacus>....

1308


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

I have 10 so thats 1318:2thumb:


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

- and I have 53 years, so that makes 1371 years in total so far.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

4+1371=1375


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

nebbz said:


> 4+1371=1375


1375+4=1379

:d


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> 1375+4=1379
> 
> :d


11 years

so thats

1390:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Herpquest said:


> - and I have 53 years, so that makes 1371 years in total so far.


 wow, hope i live long enough to get that many lol.. got a few to go yet


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

39 man and boy got my first herp when i was 4 so i should say "my name is dave and im a herpaholic":lol2:


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

17 years.1146 years with boadave's 39


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

1149 : victory:


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

8 months  still a noob i guess... and that dosent even count.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*17 so thats 1166 yrs.*


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

9

Total 1175


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

6 years 

that make it 1182years : victory:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

3
so 1185


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

25

Total = 1210


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

1 
so thats 1211


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

20 yrs, so thats 1231


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

+1 so thats 1232


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

5 years

so now up to 1237 :no1:


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

1 so now 1238:2thumb:


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

9 years now


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

26 so far


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

snakejed said:


> 9 years now





hogboy said:


> 26 so far


 
you have to add your years to the total so we get a total for the whole forum. so...
1238 + 9 + 1247

1247 + 26 = 1273

So 1273 so far


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

A collective years, experience and knowledge of one thousand two hundred and seventy three years.

Thats got to be one of the biggest groups ever, surely ???

If my only my dentist could say something like that to me!


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Two weeks and i know everything about all animals ....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovepythons (Aug 2, 2008)

15 years 
so 1288 so far


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

13 years so 1301 so far...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

5 - so 1306


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

only 2 years but learnt a lot but never enough

*1308*


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

28

so

1336


----------



## 00H00B (Nov 20, 2008)

1 

so

1337


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

12 with my brothers reptiles, 2 with my own reptiles.


Thats a hard sum....

1357


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

that was wrong... 1351 lol!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> that was wrong... 1351 lol!


 
3 years for me so..


1354


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> 3 years for me so..
> 
> 
> 1354


3 for me too, so 1357 woohoo!
Sharky marky has 3 too, so

1360!


----------

